# suggest me a good Dslr.



## arasu (Mar 31, 2009)

hi friends, Am planning to buy a dslr. am using a sony h7 now. some of my friends said nikon d60 but i heard that d60 doesnt have raw format. apart from this how is it? suggestions are welcomed even if any other brand. Regards,Arasu


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Arasu, a warm welcome to TSF and to the Photographers Corner :wave:

The Nikon D60 is an excellent camera and capable of brilliant work. It does have the ability to shoot in RAW - it is a proprietary type with the .NEF extension. I understand that there are plug-ins for .NEF for Photoshop.

The biggest contributer to quality results is the quality of lens. A poor lens will not give good results on the best of dlsr cameras.

I aldo suggest that you look at the Canon range of DSLR cameras too (I am biased because I have a Canon camera.)

Here is a good review of the Nikon D60. This website has excellent reviews of most of the best DSLR cameras.


----------



## arasu (Mar 31, 2009)

hey thanks buddy.
Am planning to buy nikon d60 since its good. Am getting it with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G AF-S DX VR Zoom NIKKOR Lens and 
55-200mm f/4-5.6G AF-S DX VR Zoom NIKKOR Lens. all for $700. i guess even with memory card. 
:smile:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Good Choice...

I forgit to mention earlier that mymy Nikon 5700 came with manipulation software that handled .NEF files. I am sure that the D60 will also have a suite of software that will allow you to do the .NEF files

Make sure that you get a big memory card. or even two...

Also consider getting a spare battery too...

When you have the kit, let us know how you like it....


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I have been very happy with my Pentax dslr. Its an older *ist model. I went that way becasue I had some old lens that I can use. Also, used Pentax lens tend to be less expensive (though less numerous) than Nikon or Canon.

I'm sure you'll be happy with the Nikon.


----------



## Almostthere (Apr 19, 2009)

DonaldG said:


> Hi Arasu, a warm welcome to TSF and to the Photographers Corner :wave:
> 
> The Nikon D60 is an excellent camera and capable of brilliant work. It does have the ability to shoot in RAW - it is a proprietary type with the .NEF extension. I understand that there are plug-ins for .NEF for Photoshop.
> 
> ...


That is the gospel. The best body with an inferior lens will give inferior results. I'm a Canon guy myself and think they make a great product. If I may make one suggestion it would be to buy your equipment at B&H. I have no relationship with them other than being a very satisfied customer. Over the years I've done a lot of business with them and have never been disappointed.


----------

